# Notebook Keyboard



## rflx (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Dummerweise ist mir Bier und Champagner über meine Notebook Tastatur geströmt und jetzt hab ich schon die keys gereinigt das es nicht mehr so klebt. Mein Keyboard ist ein Dell Keyboard vom Inspiron 8200. Die Tasten gehen nicht mehr so leicht runter wenn man darauf drückt, weil es untendrinne noch klebt. Wie oder mit welchen Mitteln kann ich das lösen?

Für eure Anstrengungen danke ich schon im Voraus.

rflx


----------



## Sinac (16. Oktober 2004)

Also am besten ein neues einbauen, sowas bekommst du meistens nicht wieder richtig weg, vielleichtalle Tasten ab und dann ein spezielles Reinigungsmittel zum einsprayen nehmen, aber sowas wirst du nicht zu hause haben   

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Kyoko (16. Oktober 2004)

Es gibt da so ein Mittel, das klann man einfach drüberschütten, dann dreht man das Notebook um und schüttet es wieder raus und alles ist wieder ok.


----------



## alois (16. Oktober 2004)

Ja, nennt sich destilliertes Wasser


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2004)

alois hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, nennt sich destilliertes Wasser


Damit wäre ich sehr sehr vorsichtig


----------

